# Absolute Timeshare Phuket



## ValHam (Oct 31, 2015)

I stayed at Absolute for 1 week -nothing great -pool very small -one restaurant -expensive but good.  gym is small - shuttle to town is only once an hour - overbooked - construction across the street - beach at least  a 25 minute walk -


----------



## fizzysoup (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Val,
Which Absolute location did you stay at? Absolute have at least 3 resorts in Phuket, and we like two of them. One is in the middle of the "Night Life" road (Soi Bangla), so we wouldn't want to stay there. At least the shuttle is free, and the frequency is fine. The construction across the road (you must have been at Twin Sands Resort & Spa), is a temporary thing!


----------

